# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Mohon apresiasi kolam sedergana dan koi2 kesayangan :)

## Jaywangsa

Halo perkenalkan saya Surya,

Mohon apresiasi kolam sederhana dan koi2 saya,

Kebanyakan besar di kolam dari burayak  :: 

Umur ikan paling tua 2-3thn



https://youtu.be/iQJ6TZn6CKA

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

> Ga ada BD, model filternya spt apa ya?


Iya pak ga ada BD nya jadi lgs pake submersible pump di kolam, 

1xpeng*in 6000l sebagai wavemaker dan intake drum filter DIY 2 chamber
1xpeng*in 2000L sebagai wavemaker dan intake re*un filter 2000L 2
1xpeng*n 2000L sebagai intake DIY pressurised drum filter

Perkiraan turn over 2-3 jam sekali

Maintenance sebulan sekali bersihin salah 1  :: 

Kolam saya outdoor, jadinya untuk gin clear sudah tidak mungkin. Walaupun sudah pake UV lumut tetap ada, tp saya ambil hikmahnya : warna ikannya cerah2 karena dapat spirullina alami dan sinar matahari  :Rockon: 

Oh iya hampir lupa, 1 lg filter alami tanaman di kolam  :Dance:

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

> Halo sifu2,
> Saya ingin mengucapkan terima kasih sebelumnya, karena input dari sifu2 saya jadi mendapat inspirasi utk upgrade kolam untuk mengejar gin water hehehe 
> 
> Perubahan sementara:
> -Semua chamber biofilter sudah saya kuras dan bersihkan
> -bio-filter tanaman saya ubah, tanaman saya angkat dan filter dikembalikan ke basic bioball saja. *Pinggang masih sakit bersihin bioball satu-satu (not recommended jadiin substrate tanaman soalnya akarnya susah bgt di bersihin)
> -penambahan resun 8500 sekarang turnover menjadi 1:1 jam 
> 
> Bsk saya akan bkin mechanical chamber lg 1 yay!
> ...





> Kolamnya cantik Om.


Terima kasih pak slamet atas apresiasinya  ::

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Setelah 3 hari bikin + tangan luka2 akhirnya Filter is done!!!
Total 7 chamber (5 dan 2)

Ga sabar liat kolam besok!  :: 

update coming soon  :Cool2:

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> 


ini kalo dihitung-hitung totalnya, plus belanja medianya ini itu, udah bisa jadi satu sistem chamber di pojokan situ...

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

